
First mobile(iOS) app submitted to the app store for review - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/08/first-mobileios-app-submitted-to-app.html
======
bluejekyll
> having a test plan before starting development can be so very helpful,
> especially if development stretches over a substantial period of time and
> new features are added during development.

I think this could also be restated as, have your initial use case well
defined. Test plans aren't as good as users and/or very targeted features. In
fact, the test plan actually comes from those use cases.

